# Rare fish caught in the Ohio AGAIN



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.wtov9.com/news/13910250/detail.html


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

there was a guy a couple years back that caught one about six inches long in a local pond were i live. we figured it was prolly a pet that someone had released . makes you think about whats really in our waters.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Pets they don't survive the winters. I wish people would be more responsible. They are a staple food source in the amazon they could just eat them when they get to big. I hear there not bad. S


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

I fish this area all the time(right where it was caught).There was another caught a while back a few miles up stream at Pike Island.


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

my father caught a 14 inch pirahna out of Tanner's Creek this summer on a night crawler. This fish was about 8-9 inches tall. I will try to post it in a few days.


----------

